# Absentee Voting at the US Consulate



## Tortfeasor (Aug 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if US citizens can vote absentee at the US consulate? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know for Dubai, but in general, no you can't actually vote at the consulate.

The consulate may have a Voting Assistance Officer who can provide you with a Federal Post Card Application (for registering to vote) or with a Federal Write-in Absentee Ballot to use if you haven't received your ballot from the district in which you are registered to vote.

But it's up to you to send the absentee ballot to the appropriate state, country or district office according to the local deadlines in the district in which you are registered to vote.

The Consulate website should have more details.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't say for certain, but the US Embassy in Abu Dhabi has it set up for you.

Voting - U.S. Embassy Abu Dhabi, UAE

I did watch a news clip about voting overseas, but I've typically arranged for the absentee ballot back in the States as it is easier to have things mailed to me in my location.


----------

